# DLT 3000 steering



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Any advice for tightening up the steering? Mine seems to be getting real loose. I have taken it apart and put it back together, but it did not make much of a difference. 

Any advise appreciated.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Is it a drive angle joint or just a toothed flat stamped course gear thingy?

Since you have dismantled it where does it seem loose to you?

Dean


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a rod that goes from the sterrng wheel itself down to the axel. The rod is what seems loose.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, what come to my mind is that there may be radial play in the areas where the steering rods and linkages join together. You will have to work the steering wheel back and forth and note what if any play is in the linkages. You may be able to tighten up excessive play with shim washers or fabricating some spacer bushings to take up the play. That or replace some components if there is an excessive amount of wear that cannot be adjusted out. Kinda tough for us to have an idea of what you are dealing with, without seeing it up close. Any chance you can post some pics?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Mark give us an idea how much use your machine has had and I agree with Chief!! Most of these machine stamped parts arn't built for excessive use, in other words when they are worn out they are caput!!

I'm aware of elongation in pass through points and the fix would be to replate / redrill and rivit a new boss plate!!

Give us a picture , there are some pretty smart fellows here!!


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I will try to get a picture. Tuesday night I coach youth soccer, Wed night I teach at church , maybe Thursday I will get a picture. 

I have 75 hours, and it had some play when it was new. It was a floor model, end of summer when I bought it. Looking at Sears some seem to have play and some seem tighter. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src="http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h218/markfnc/100_0789.jpg">

Well, I finally took the digital camera home this weekend, but forgot to take an upclose picture of the part that seems to have the play in it. THe part with the movement is the round piece that goes from the sterring column to the axel. It is about 3/8" dia and is kind of "s" shaped. The part near the front axel can be moved back and forth with you fingers, which is whay I think this is the part that makes the steering loose. 

The tractor has 80 hours. I pull adn aerator 4 times a year and a 125# spreader 4 times a year. Mow about 1 hours per week 35 -40 times a year. 

Also I just figured out how to post a picture. 

<img src="http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h218/markfnc/100_0783.jpg">


This is my yard.

<img src="http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h218/markfnc/100_0789.jpg">


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess not!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, I did a little editing for you so your pictures would show up. Hope you don't mind. Nice lookin' place you have there. :thumbsup: 

None of the picture addresses showed the steering linkage. Did you post the wrong picture?


----------

